# Official Hi-Res pictures of the E60M5 and some photos from Geneva Motor Show



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Photo from Autoweek :


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks for posting...

Looks a bit strange, but good enough. Hope they get rid of the side vents, though


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

rost12 said:


> Hope they get rid of the side vents, though


They won't.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What's the deal with the hole in the lower rear fascia? And note the rear reflectors are completely gone.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....:thumbup:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

PhilH said:


> They won't.


Well poo, now I won't buy one!

For that reason alone.

Yeah.

/sarcasm/

:eeps:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

What color is that?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Topaz330xi said:


> What color is that?


Looks like shadow crome


----------



## ZHPerfect (Mar 6, 2004)

Does anyone remember back in 2000ish when the debuted the 'M3 Concept' at the motor shows? Hardly a concept much like this M5 is, the M3 concept was dead on production except for the paint. I remember that it was a similar nondescript grey metallic color. Maybe that's just their thing for the M concepts.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ZHPerfect said:


> Does anyone remember back in 2000ish when the debuted the 'M3 Concept' at the motor shows? Hardly a concept much like this M5 is, the M3 concept was dead on production except for the paint. I remember that it was a similar nondescript grey metallic color. Maybe that's just their thing for the M concepts.


Yes, it is the same paint that appeared on the M3 Concept, shadow chrome.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Pity it has side-gills, that looks silly on a sedan IMHO. The rest looks decent though. Are the [official] drivetrain details available yet?

--SONET


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

what's with the orange colouring used at the show display? is that to hide the brutal bangle styling?  :angel:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Kaz said:


> What's the deal with the hole in the lower rear fascia?


My guess is that is for the tow hook to screw into. :dunno:

I have those on the front and rear of my E39.

Anyway, WOW! :wow:

Thanks for posting those, Picture King! 

-


----------

